# bow stop



## fishsalot (Nov 23, 2008)

guys when i put my boat on trailer i keep hateing the boat what should i do 
lol i got some good dents not worried about dents just dont want to make more


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2008)

what do you mean? You drive it on?


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 23, 2008)

One of two things. Maybe both. One option, and this is if you have a flat jon, not a mod vee, is to replace your bow roller with a bow stop that goes almost all the way across. This can be as simple as a 2 x 4 covered with carpet. 

The other is to strengthen that area of the boat. On many jons, (my 1542 included) the more vertical spot on the front is not as thick as I feel it should be. That is where much of the pressure is when powerloading, and often, there is a handle up there that the winch attaches to. This can be solved by riveting a piece of 3/16 aluminum on top of the existing aluminum with 3/16 diameter, 1/2 inch grip length pop rivets.


----------



## fishsalot (Nov 23, 2008)

yes it is a jon boat flat bottom15x42 how long should i make the 2x4


i do drive it on with the trolling motor


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 24, 2008)

2 foot or so should do.


----------



## Old Bill (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is a photo showing the bow stop I made from a 2 X 4.

As you can see I bent the two "ears" that had held a bow roller and bolted the 2 X 4 to the modified bracket.







Worked just fine.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 25, 2008)

I like that... I tried doing something similar to that with my trailer.. but the extension wasn't long enough, so I added a 4x4 instead of a 2x4... should have thought about it a little more because now my winch handle will not let me wind it all the way down. Also, I should have made it longer, pretty much the width of the bow because it dented the underside of my boat because it didn't rest across the ridges.







This is going to be my next step, it goes on the center frame and acts as a stop to the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Old Bill (Nov 25, 2008)

Russ, that looks very nice. You do good work!


----------



## russ010 (Nov 25, 2008)

If you're talking about the 2nd pic, I didn't make that one, yet....

That is the one Bass Pro is selling for $42. I can make it for about $10...


----------



## Old Bill (Nov 25, 2008)

russ010 said:


> If you're talking about the 2nd pic, I didn't make that one, yet....
> 
> That is the one Bass Pro is selling for $42. I can make it for about $10...



Heck, I didn't see any difference in workmanship between the two!


----------



## fishsalot (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for the info guys


----------

